
2 METRE TSUNAMI DETECTED IN NEW ZEALAND - 6d6b73
http://www.weatherwatch.co.nz/content/tsunami-warning-issued-new-zealand
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12943243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12943243).

